# Zofia on YouTube & SoundCloud



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo All,

I post here for members only. I will be posting my new YouTube and SoundCloud links here in the coming days for all of you to look at if you wish. I do not do this for attention or subs etc but have been asked to a few times by members.

My Mother recorded my music exam at home I passed was told to finish did not need to play the whole set. Very Happy and will be uploading it to YouTube at this moment with parents permission.

If you have YouTube or SoundCloud or something alike and would like to do the same than perhaps post below?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I put several CD's of my music at www.regenerativemusic.net


----------

